# Wtd- 700C/650B Disc Wheels - Shimano



## iLB (10 Mar 2018)

I've accidentally bought some wheels that are Sram XD compatible not Shimano...

So I'm looking for something else to go on my steel touring bike, something suitable for fairly heavy touring, gravelling and commuting.

Thanks all.


----------



## Steve T (12 Mar 2018)

I have a brand new pair which I bought for a project which didn't materialise. They are 700c - decent ones with shimano hub I think I fitted the discs then put them back in the box. I will dig them out of the shed and check the details. Pro vision I think but once the rain stops I'll have a proper look.


----------



## iLB (13 Mar 2018)

Steve T said:


> I have a brand new pair which I bought for a project which didn't materialise. They are 700c - decent ones with shimano hub I think I fitted the discs then put them back in the box. I will dig them out of the shed and check the details. Pro vision I think but once the rain stops I'll have a proper look.



Any news ?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2018)

iLB said:


> Any news ?



Still raining.


----------



## Steve T (14 Mar 2018)

Yes - just dug them out of the shed- brand new unused Revo pro-lite 10/11 speed Shimano hub ones see pictures attached .

http://road.cc/content/review/178938-pro-lite-revo-a21w-centerlock-disc-brake-wheelset

I had planned to put CX tyres on them and use them on the Giant but there's not enough clearance on the Defy doh!


I cant find the receipt for them but I seem to remember they were a good deal so not sure how much you want to spend ?



cle.


----------



## Mark Walker (3 Oct 2018)

Did these get sold 
Regards
Mark


----------



## Steve T (3 Oct 2018)

Hi Mark,

They are still gathering dust in the box unopened in my shed. Please feel free to buy them from me!


Mark Walker said:


> Did these get sold
> Regards
> Mark


----------

